# Cazziata / Cazziatone



## Hermocrates

Ciao a tutti, potete illuminarmi sulla natura e uso di questi due termini italiani?
_
Cazziata / Cazziatone_

So che entrambi si riferiscono a una "pesante strigliata" e che il secondo almeno grammaticalmente dovrebbe essere l'accrescitivo del primo. 

Mi è stato detto che l'origine è dal gergo militare (io non ho fatto il militare).

In Toscana non ho mai sentito usare questi termini. Li ho sentiti però usare da un parlante veneto, uno friulano e un genovese (che ha vissuto a Venezia per vent'anni). Dal che ero stato incline a sospettare che fosse probabilmente lessico del nord-Italia. 
Il Garzanti invece me li dà come termini volgari di origine meridionale. 

Di qui la mia confusione. Si tratta di termini usati/compresi solo localmente o fanno parte dell'italiano comune? E sono percepiti come "molto volgari/offensivi" o solo "basso-popolari"? (se mi aiutate con il sistema dei "" ve ne sono grato) C'è qualche sfumatura di differenza tra i due oltre a quella automatica dell'accrescitivo grammaticale? (per es. uno dei due è considerato volgare ma l'altro meno, o cose simili?)


Grazie in anticipo

Rye


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cazziata non è il massimo della raffinatezza, ma ormai non è più considerata molto volgare come parola.
Qui in Lombardia è di uso comune e universalmente comprensibile.
E' la prima scelta dei ventenni, sicuramente prima di strigliata o sgridata.


----------



## Hermocrates

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cazziata non è il massimo della raffinatezza, ma ormai non è più considerata molto volgare come parola.
> Qui in Lombardia è di uso comune e universalmente comprensibile.
> E' la prima scelta dei ventenni, sicuramente prima di strigliata o sgridata.



Interessante. Ho vissuto per quattro anni a Milano ma gli unici tre parlanti da cui ricordo di aver sentito usare questa espressione sono i tre non-lombardi menzionati (e di questi solo uno nei venti, gli altri tutti più anziani). 

Diciamo che è un termine che si può usare amichevolmente tra conoscenti (di pari grado) ma meglio evitare davanti alla nonna? 


Rye


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dubito che gli ultraottantenni usino e capiscano questi termini.
Eviterei davanti alla nonna, giusto per il fatto che inizia per cazz. e perchè potrebbe non capirlo, ma allo stesso tempo credo che il prelato trentenne lo dica senza il timore di essere scomunicato dal Benny XVI, che notoriamente si preoccupa molto di problemi molto meno che secondari come questo


----------



## saltapicchio

A Roma si usa ma credo che sia probabile un'origine napoletana, per il resto ritengo che abbiate già scritto tutto voi.


----------



## Necsus

Anch'io penso che sia di provenienza napoletana. Secondo Wikipedia l'origine è da individuare nel napoletano (dallo Zingarelli):
_"cazziare_: in napoletano significa sgridare, rimproverare (da cui il sostantivo _cazziata_o _cazziatone_, che indica una furiosa sgridata o un pesante rimprovero)"; 
o nel siciliano:
"La cazziata è nu viulentu rimpròviru".
Ma il dialetto romano ne fa comunque ampio uso.

Il DeMauro la riporta come genericamente meridionale:
caz|zi|à|ta, caz|zià|ta
s.f. RE merid., violento rimprovero, lavata di capo: _gli ha fatto una c._


----------



## MünchnerFax

Anch'io sulla base della mia esperienza avrei detto (e mi compiaccio che il De Mauro stia dalla mia  ) che il termine fosse di origine centromeridionale, sebbene oggi sia diffuso nazionalmente.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Cazziata penso di non averlo mai sentito usare, anche se ne capisco il significato.

Cazziare l'ho sentito, cazziatone molto di più ma non saprei dove e da chi, direi però che qui non si usa.

Una delle prime volte che ho sentito la parola cazziatone è stata da mio zio, che era nell'esercito. Forse, come scrive Ryenart, nell'ambito militare è più usata...
Mio zio era nato a Firenze da genitori siciliani, e da giovanissimo si era arruolato stando quindi a contatto con persone provenienti da varie parti d' Italia. Lui stesso ha avuto vari trasferimenti dal Nord al centro Italia, quindi non saprei dire da chi ha assorbito questo termine. Dalla famiglia direi di no, perché era l'unico che lo usava.


----------



## nikis

Io lo uso spesso, certo tra amici o parenti, non lo farei mai in una situazione formale.
La prima volta che l'ho sentito usare, tanto tempo fa, mi spiegarono il significato dicendomi che è un termine da caserma. Il "cazziatone" viene fatto dai superiori ai soldati per esempio..... Non potrei giuarare che si così però.


----------



## Hermocrates

Grazie a tutti per l'input!



Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Cazziata penso di non averlo mai sentito usare, anche se ne capisco il significato.
> 
> Cazziare l'ho sentito, cazziatone molto di più ma non saprei dove e da chi, direi però che qui non si usa.
> 
> Una delle prime volte che ho sentito la parola cazziatone è stata da mio zio, che era nell'esercito. Forse, come scrive Ryenart, nell'ambito militare è più usata...
> Mio zio era nato a Firenze da genitori siciliani, e da giovanissimo si era arruolato stando quindi a contatto con persone provenienti da varie parti d' Italia. Lui stesso ha avuto vari trasferimenti dal Nord al centro Italia, quindi non saprei dire da chi ha assorbito questo termine. Dalla famiglia direi di no, perché era l'unico che lo usava.




Ecco questo mi conferma quello che avevo notato, che in Toscana non è diffuso. 




Necsus said:


> Anch'io penso che sia di provenienza napoletana. Secondo Wikipedia l'origine è da individuare nel napoletano (dallo Zingarelli):



Quindi l'etimologia (stando alla Wikipedia) è comunque legata a cazzo, apparentemente Mi sembra di capire che in realtà l'etimologia sia oggetto di dibattito.


Rye


----------



## quita

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Cazziata penso di non averlo mai sentito usare, anche se ne capisco il significato.
> 
> Cazziare l'ho sentito, cazziatone molto di più ma non saprei dove e da chi, direi però che qui non si usa.



Anche io non ho mai sentito cazziata, ma posso dire con certezza che cazziare e cazziatone sono molto diffusi nelle marche.
Anche io penso che sia la prima scelta dei giovani, e si usa in qualsiasi contesto che non sia eccessivamente formale. E' percepito come italiano standard, alternativa ai corrispondenti termini dialettali (cazziata-cìga, cazziatone-cigò, cazziare-cìgare/rogare). E' informale, ma personalmente non lo trovo volgare, nel senso che quando lo dico non ho in mente l'etimologia sopra indicata di cazzo


----------



## rocamadour

quita said:


> E' informale, ma personalmente non lo trovo volgare, nel senso che quando lo dico non ho in mente l'etimologia sopra indicata di cazzo



A Milano, perlomeno per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza personale, devo dire che _cazziare_ e _cazziatone_ sono abbastanza usati, da giovani e non.  
Sono completamente d'accordo con l'ultimo commento di quita: si tratta di termini chiaramente colloquiali e di origine regionale, ma non li definirei assolutamente "volgari". Purtroppo non sono ancora riuscita a trovare nulla - di fonte autorevole - riguardo l'etimologia, ma personalmente devo dire che non mi era mai balenata l'idea di un'associazione con il "membro virile" (chiamiamolo così, giusto per non usare i _warns_, che mi stanno anche un po' antipatici ).


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ammettendo che _cazziata _derivi da... quella cosa là, il fatto che tuttavia i parlanti normalmente non facciano quest'associazione credo derivi da una certa "desemantizzazione" che coinvolge molti derivati delle parole volgari. Un esempio: _sputtanare_, che è sicuramente percepito come colloquiale, ma non tanto volgare come il vocabolo da cui discende.


----------



## rocamadour

MünchnerFax said:


> il fatto che tuttavia i parlanti normalmente non facciano quest'associazione credo derivi da una certa "desemantizzazione" che coinvolge molti derivati delle parole volgari. Un esempio: _sputtanare_, che è sicuramente percepito come colloquiale, ma non tanto volgare come il vocabolo da cui discende.


Sì, questo è indubbiamente vero.
Anche se conosco molte persone che non si azzarderebbero mai a ordinare un piatto di spaghetti "alla puttanesca" (e questo per non dover pronunciare il termine, non certo per il tipo di condimento... )


----------



## nikis

rocamadour said:


> Sì, questo è indubbiamente vero.
> Anche se conosco molte persone che non si azzarderebbero mai a ordinare un piatto di spaghetti "alla puttanesca" (e questo per non dover pronunciare il termine, non certo per il tipo di condimento... )


 
Io sono una di quelli.....mai mangiati in vita mia. 

Per quanto riguarda cazziata/cazziatone, io uso solo *cazziatone* o il verbo *cazziare.*


----------



## Atars

A Roma sento dire indistintamente l'uno e l'altro. Con questo intervento vorrei però sollevare un dubbio: ho sempre pensato che '_cazziata_' fosse una specie di 'diminutivo' di '_cazziatone_' e non come è stato detto sopra, ossia quest'ultimo un accrescitivo del primo.
Al posto di cazziatone ho anche sentito _'liscebusso'_. L'avete mai sentito voi?
In ultima analisi, che un/a nonno/a ultraottantenni non capiscano queste due parole mi sembra davvero inverosimile.


----------



## furs

Cazziata, cazziatone, e anche liscebusso sono tutti termini meridionali che vengono usati in altri ambiti regionali direi esclusivamente da chi ha fatto il militare. Io l'ho fatto, in Marina, qualche anno fa purtroppo, e li ho certamente appresi li', in una caserma popolata soprattutto di napoletani e calabresi.


----------



## sdon

Io ho sempre usato il termine cazziatone senza assolutamente pensare fosse di origine "volgare"...quindi l'altro giorno ho detto ai miei ragazzi di terza media.." Zitti che ora vi aspetta un bel cazziatone" mi hanno guardato con un fare "sospetto" e si sono messi a ridacchiare chiedendomi.."Prof.ssa cosa significa?!? E mi hanno fatto venire un dubbio...sono quindi venuta qui a informarmi in caso qualche genitore venga a farmi IL CAZZIATONE per aver usato questa parola in classe...!!!


----------



## valelarossa

io sono quasi sicura che il termine sia di origine napoletana, perchè mia nonna di cazziatoni me ne ha fatti, usando proprio quel temine lì. :=) E la mia ignoranza non mi permetteva di sapere che il termine fosse noto al di fuori della campania. 

Dovrei guardare più televisione.


----------



## lux_

In Abruzzo usato e compreso dalla stragrande maggioranza.
Facile anche da ricordare, dato il largo uso che l'Italiano fa dei termine che abbiano a che fare con il membro maschile .


----------



## Odysseus54

Atars said:


> A Roma sento dire indistintamente l'uno e l'altro. Con questo intervento vorrei però sollevare un dubbio: ho sempre pensato che '_cazziata_' fosse una specie di 'diminutivo' di '_cazziatone_' e non come è stato detto sopra, ossia quest'ultimo un accrescitivo del primo.
> Al posto di cazziatone ho anche sentito _'liscebusso'_. L'avete mai sentito voi?
> In ultima analisi, che un/a nonno/a ultraottantenni non capiscano queste due parole mi sembra davvero inverosimile.



'Liscebusso' ?  come no   , ma il meridione non c'entra - e' un termine del tressette, molto in uso dalle parti nostre ( Marche ) quando il registro e' familiar/popolare.  'Lisciare' con la carta si fa quando si vuole indicare al compare che si ha un gioco 'lungo' del seme che si sta buttando.  Si 'bussa' invece con la nocca, quando si vuole indicare che si ha l'asse del seme che si sta buttando.  Il liscebusso - lisciata con la carta, e bussatina colla nocca - significa che si ha un gioco sia forte che 'lungo'.  Se lo si gioca bene, la partita e' finita.  Un liscebusso quindi e' sia una 'ciga' (sgridata) particolarmente convinta, che un altro tipo di 'bastonata', che so, 

" Hai visto la partita, che liscebusso ha preso l'Ascoli ? "

" Com'e' andata la causa ? "  " Un liscebusso, ragazzi, che cammino storto per un mese... "


----------



## pizzi

Su _cazziare_ e _cazziatone_, mi viene in mente il verbo salentino _cazzare_, che significa schiacciare, pestare con violenza. _M'àggiu cazzàtu lu dìscitu_ dice chi ha centrato il pollice con una martellata, schivando il chiodo . Che sia questo l'etimo, così si lascia in pace il membro virile?

La mia percezione di _liscebusso_ è _liscia e bussa_, rigorosamente staccati. Erano decenni che non lo incontravo!


----------



## gustavozzz

Ciao tutti. Mi pare venga del gergo militare come lo avete detto nel primo commento. Leggendo il "Cavallo Rosso" di Eugenio Corti (il libro tratta la storia degli italiani militari in Russia durante la SGM e anche in Tunisia):
"Qui, proprio sotto questo platano, aveva fatta una tremenda "cazziata" al povero Sciulli, il caporalino abruzzese che poi ad Alamein gli era morto accanto nell'osservatorio..."
Saluti,
G


----------



## quasi.stellar

Avanzerei una azzardatissima ipotesi, visto che all'origine non si arriva.

Secondo me sia cazziata che cazziare derivano da "caccia", posto che quando si è molto arrabbiati si ha sempre molta voglia di cacciare via chi ci ha fatto arrabbiare.

E lo dico con cognizione di causa: tempo fa nel mio coro cantavamo un madrigale trecentesco che faceva:
Alla cazza alla cazza
su su su su
che ognun si spazza"
dove la zeta sostituisce sia la c sia la s.

E con questo intendo che ci sono moltissime parole che da un uso normale antico sono poi state guardate con sospetto di volgarità (ma del resto, chi più volgare dei soldatacci?) e a poco a poco eliminate dal vocabolario, o confinate dentro ambiti ben precisi.
Vale per tutti l'esempio di "vacca" , per non dire poi troia  (la femmina del maiale che ha partorito) che erano pacificissimi animali ai quali sono stati attribuiti altri significati.

E questo non esime dal vederci una relazione con il membro maschile, vanto del cacciatore e del guerriero. La storia delle parole può risalire di molti secoli e anche di millenni, man mano che le parole si corrompono (finendo per entrare in zona tabu) vengono allontanate dal vocabolario elegante e sostituite da altre che colpiscono meno.

E questo è il normale meccanismo di creazione dell'eufemismo.
A volte però fanno il percorso inverso, avendo frattanto perduto la pesantezza. Cose che magari nell'ottocento puritano non si dicevano più oggi sono "quasi" permesse.


----------

